# ID / Password falsch



## DasGehirn (16. August 2013)

Hi,

also ich hab mir das Game vorhin vorbestellt. Ich kann mich ganz normal auf der FF14 Seite einloggen, meine Spiele sehen meine Daten bearbeiten, alles.
Wenn ich mich aber ins Beta Forum anmelden will bekomm ich nur die Mitteilung: ID or Password wrong
Das selbe beim Client login. Brauche ich da 2 verschiedene Accounts ?
Der ganze Aufbau der Seite ist total unübersichtlich...

Edit: Ich verstehe auch nicht ganz warum es 2 verschiedene Account Seiten gibt.
Einmal die hier: http://eu.square-enix.com/de
Und dann noch die hier: https://secure.square-enix.com

Bei der ersten kann ich mich wie gesagt ganz einfach einloggen bei der zweiten kommt "Wrong ID/Password"
Das Problem ist halt das ich mich für alles mit dem 2ten Account einloggen muss....


----------



## amnie (16. August 2013)

naja, hast du dich denn auch zu der beta angemeldet? ich nehme es mal an, aber nachfrage kann ja nicht schaden.

hast du eine e-mail, dass du zur beta zugelassen bist? hast du ganz sicher die e-mail addy genommen, auf der du die beta-bestätigung bekommen hast?


----------



## FarinHH (16. August 2013)

Huhu

mit der ID ist nicht deine E-Mail Addy gemeint..... (nun macht es sicher klick  )

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Belo79 (17. August 2013)

Jetzt bin ich langsam etwas verwirrt, vielleicht könnt ihr das Geheimnis lüften  
Ich habe mir heute ein Square Enix Konto erstellt und das Spiel direkt online über Square vorbestellt. Soweit so gut, das Spiel wird in meinem Account unter "http://eu.square-enix.com/de" auch angezeigt. Gleichzeitig habe ich allerdings noch eine Mail mit einer anderen Enix ID erhalten und einer anderen Account Seite unter "http://account.square-enix.com/" . Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Accounts und warum muss man zwei haben, sehr verwirrend das Ganze.


----------



## DasGehirn (17. August 2013)

Sooo aus irgendwelchen unerklärlichen Gründen konnte ich mich nun doch in mein Konto einloggen. Fragt nicht wieso
, es ging einfach =/

Den Unterschied zwischen den Konten würde ich auch gerne wissen. Ich habe mir nämlich NOCHMALS Ff14 geholt weil auf dem einen Konto kein FF14 angezigt worden ist obwohl ich es mir schon in der Version 1.0 geholt habe. Auf dem anderen Konto wiederrum wo ich nun mit spielen kann ist der Key von v1.0 aktiviert aber nicht die Vorbesteller version von Real Reborn oO Hoffe ich krieg da mein Geld zu rück ist ja schon ne kleine Verarsche auch wenns vll nicht mit Absicht passiert ist


----------



## Belo79 (17. August 2013)

Genau, so ist es bei mir auch....

Unter "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]http://eu.square-enix.com/de" wird das Spiel angezeigt, aber in der anderen [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]"http://account.square-enix.com/" [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Accountverwaltung steht nichts, nur das es ein Basiskonto ist.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Voll Banane das System, naja wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige mit 2 Accounts  Hat er bei Dir auch einfach den Nickname des ersten Accounts genommen und einfach ne Zahl hinten dran gehängt?[/font]


----------



## DasGehirn (17. August 2013)

Nee ich hab bei beiden komplett unterschiedliche Accountnamen. Deshalb konnte ich mich auch nicht einloggen. Da ich immer die ID von dem anderen eingegeben hatte.
Wenn ich jedoch bei einem mein Passwort ändere wird es auch bei dem anderen geändert, also müssen sie schonmal zusammenhängen.


----------



## Belo79 (17. August 2013)

JUp, das habe ich auch heute morgen festgestellt. Wenn ich mich unter [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]"http://account.square-enix.com/" mit den 2ten Accountdaten anmelde, komme ich zu dem gleichen Account wie mit den anderen Anmeldeinformationen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sehr dubios das Ganze [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Jetzt warte ich darauf, dass die Beta Anmeldung wieder funzt, vielleicht kann ich dann heute schon mal einen blick in das Spiel werfen.[/font]


----------



## amnie (18. August 2013)

also erkläääären kann ich das ganze auch nicht, bin aber auch schon selbst 'damals' durch die verwirrung gestolpert als ich meinen zwiebelhelm aktivieren wollte (bei der 1.0 CE gabs das problem dass dem spiel nur normale spielcodes beigelegt waren, also nicht CE codes)

jedenfalls stellte ich dann fest, dass auf dem SE account zwar komischerweise FFXIII war (das hatte ich für die armschienen registriert), aber nicht XIV.
so. dann bin ich erstma nen bissel rumsuchen gegangen und dann irgendwann geguckt auf der seite direkt von XIV. so. von da aus wurde ich dann auf ne andere account-seite geleitet, und nachdem ich irgendwann meinen security key fand (den brauchte ich für die SE account-seite nicht) kam ich bei der alten mir von FFXIV 1.0 (bzw FFXI) noch bekannt vorkommenden account-seite an. da fand ich dann auch meine ganzen codes noch und konnte meinen zwiebelhelm eingeben...

anyway, so wie ich mir das erkläre:
das erste ist einfach die SE allgemein seite, auf der man halt jeden scheiß registrieren kann... tomb raider, final fantasy, deus ex, was auch immer

das andere ist der online-spiele account. da läuft der kram, für den man bezahlen muss, ab. und DAS ist, wo man sich auch das spiel registrieren muss, um es nutzen zu können. 

ach ja, was den vorbesteller-code angeht, den kann man sowieso erst ab dem 20. aktivieren soweit ich weiß, da gibts dann ne extra seite für.


daran liegt es auch, dass du, DasGehirn, in dem einen account deine ARR-vorbestellung noch nicht siehst. da musste den vorbesteller-code eingeben. die andere seite 'weiß', dass du das spiel vorbestellt hast, weil du es ja direkt auf deren seite gemacht hast. wenn du da das neue deus ex vorbestellts steht das da auch, aber in deinem online-spiele account wird es nich auftauchen


----------

